
Show HN: Grow – simple habit tracking app - przybylski
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.przybylski.grow
======
helb
Looks good! I'm using HabitBull[0] for past few weeks, and it's not bad, but i
like your approach, so i'm going to give Grow a try.

Few random notes after first minutes in the app:

\- i made a typo in the habit name and couldn't find a way to edit it

\- it would be useful to have an option to check the relevant days for each
habit (eg. only mondays, exclude weekends, …)

[0] [http://www.habitbull.com/](http://www.habitbull.com/), got a link from
some HN comment i believe

~~~
przybylski
Thanks! Regarding your notes: I am planning on fixing editing but I am not
sure about setting a specific day. I can see a reason on doing so but I am
assuming (also basing on the research) that habits are behaviours performed
daily. But again this is something I heard from other people so I guess I will
give it a bit more deeper thinking.

------
pouta
Can't install on my Xiaomi Mi 4.

What Android API features does this app use that are not available on the
Android version I have installed?

~~~
przybylski
Which Android version are you using? I am not using anything extraordinary,
Room, Support Library and Design Library as external dependencies.

~~~
pouta
Android Version: 4.4.4 KTU84P

MIUI Version: 7

~~~
przybylski
You are using API 19 where minimum API level is 21. The 21 is used because I
am using Vector Assets Generator.

------
mindsetalex
Very similar to Forest - Stay Focused in mechanism

~~~
przybylski
I wasn't aware of "Forest" \- even tho it looks similar in a way of
"rewarding" the concept of the app is different. "Forest" has this reward
mechanism developed a lot better tho.

